# Apache POI cellType



## Philipp1980 (20. Jun 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Kann eine Zelle auch mit dem Standard-Format belassen werden?
Es gibt unter POI nur die Zellentypen String, Numeric, Formula etc.

Wenn ich einen HSSFString als Wert in die Zelle schreibe, wird immer das Zellenformat auf Text gesetzt, was zur Folge hat, dass bei sehr großen Textmengen nur noch ############# in der Anzeige erscheint.
Im Eingabefeld steht dagegen der richtige Inhalt.

Habt ihr schon mal ein ähnliches Problem gehabt?

Danke und viele Grüße,
Philipp


----------



## SlaterB (20. Jun 2007)

ist das denn in normalen Excel bei dir nicht so?
untersuche die Zelle in Excel, was ist der Unterschied zur normalen Zelle, welche Typ oder ähnliches

ich bekomme ####.... nur bei Zahlen die zu groß sind für die Zellbreite,
und das ist ja normal für Excel


----------



## Philipp1980 (20. Jun 2007)

Weder die Spaltenbreite noch die Zeilenhöhe macht etwas aus.

Nur wenn ich unter Zellen formatieren... die Kategorie auf Standard setze, wird der komplette Inhalt angezeigt.
Aber POI scheint die Zelle immer mit Kategorie Text zu setzen.


----------

